# Kombinationsproblem: netbeans, gradle, mysql, json



## Joob (23. Dez 2020)

Ich habe ein kleines Projekt, in dem ich auf eine locale und eine andere Datenbank beim Hoster zugreifen muss.
Bisher reichte der Hoster aus.

Also habe ich mysql-connector-java-8.0.22 eingebunden.
Plötzlich zeigte mir das Projekt das die jasons nicht mehr gefunden werden können.
Das Problem ist reproduzierbar,
setze ich mysql ein werden jason nicht gefunden, sonst läufts gut wie bisher.

Mein Gradle buidt

```
plugins {
  id 'java'
  id 'application'
  id 'jacoco'
  id 'org.openjfx.javafxplugin' version '0.0.9'
}

repositories {
    jcenter()
}

javafx {
   
    modules = [ 'javafx.base' ]
    modules = [ 'javafx.controls' ]
    modules = [ 'javafx.fxml' ]
    modules = [ 'javafx.graphics' ]
    modules = [ 'javafx.media' ]
    modules = [ 'javafx.swing' ]
    modules = [ 'javafx.web' ]
   
    version = "14"
}

dependencies {
   
    implementation 'org.json:json:20201115'
    implementation 'com.jcraft:jsch:0.1.55'
    implementation 'commons-net:commons-net:3.6'
    implementation 'net.lingala.zip4j:zip4j:1.2.4'
    implementation 'mysql:mysql-connector-java:8.0.11'
       
    testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12'
}



mainClassName = 'org...
```



Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder wieso können die beiden nicht zusammen, eigentlich haben die doch nichts miteinander zu tun.

Kaum zu glauben aber wenn ich mysql auskommentiere läuft alles gut.
Weil ich nichts anderes wußte und auch nichts dazu gefunden habe ich die Reihenfolge schon verändert, aber das ändern nichts am Ergebnis.


----------



## Joob (24. Dez 2020)

Gelöst:
runtime  'mysql:mysql-connector-java:5.1.48'


----------



## mrBrown (25. Dez 2020)

Das wird einfach nur ein IDE-Problem sein, aus Gradle-Sicht macht es zumindest in Bezug auf das Problem keinen Unterschied, ob und wie mysql eingebunden ist.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Dez 2020)

Solch Scherze macht NetBeans ab und zu. Da hilft dann: NetBeans schließen, Cache-Verzeichnis löschen, NetBeans starten. Es gab sogar mal ein Plugin dafür, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das mit den aktuellen Versionen noch läuft.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Dez 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Solch Scherze macht NetBeans ab und zu. Da hilft dann: NetBeans schließen, Cache-Verzeichnis löschen, NetBeans starten. Es gab sogar mal ein Plugin dafür, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das mit den aktuellen Versionen noch läuft.


IntelliJ braucht für sowas kein Plugin, da ist Caches leeren und neustarten von Haus aus integriert


----------



## mihe7 (25. Dez 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> IntelliJ braucht für sowas kein Plugin, da ist Caches leeren und neustarten von Haus aus integriert


Ja, das ist das einzige, was in NetBeans echt nervt.


----------

